# clown goby



## morningdove2930 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a 150 gallon aquarium and i want to add clown gobies how many can i house in my tank. i want a red clown, blue clown and green clown would the be ok in a 150


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

morningdove2930 said:


> I have a 150 gallon aquarium and i want to add clown gobies how many can i house in my tank. i want a red clown, blue clown and green clown would the be ok in a 150


This question is so unusual that I'm not sure I understand. Lets be certain we are talking about the same fish. 

Do you mean the Clown Goby, Gobiodon okinawae? Google that scientific name and make sure these are the same fish you are using the common name of Clown Goby to describe. Then we can discuss.
*
*


----------



## morningdove2930 (Jul 25, 2009)

yes i am using the common name they are all in the godiodon family


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

In this case, I see no problems at all having several of these fish in a 150. I do not think you will have any computability problems at all. 

Sorry for the confusion, but it isn't often that anyone asks about Clown Gobies. Plus, your a Hoosier, and Hoosiers can't be trusted.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Sorry for the confusion, but it isn't often that anyone asks about Clown Gobies. Plus, your a Hoosier, and Hoosiers can't be trusted.


Ha ha, love it! and i agree with assessment.


----------



## morningdove2930 (Jul 25, 2009)

and im not a hoosier i was born and raised in michigan i only moved here 4 years ago haha


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm just a short jump across the Ohio river from you. What part of indiana are you from?


----------



## morningdove2930 (Jul 25, 2009)

muncie but i am from kalamazoo mi


----------

